# Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP Firmware 2.53 is gone



## sdlevi27 (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks like Buffalo took down the v2.53 firmware that fixes the HR20 UPNP issue. Does anyone have a copy of the 2.53 firmware they can send to me (or I can download from somewhere)? I'm stuck with 2.50


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Is this the reason that no matter what I did, I could not get my newly installed HR20 to communicate with my PC for the purpose of media streaming? My HR20 reports that it is connected to the Internet via the Buffalo bridge but no matter what I do I can't get it to access my media files on my PC (tried WMP, Twonky, etc and none worked).


----------



## sdlevi27 (Sep 20, 2004)

bluemoon737 said:


> Is this the reason that no matter what I did, I could not get my newly installed HR20 to communicate with my PC for the purpose of media streaming? My HR20 reports that it is connected to the Internet via the Buffalo bridge but no matter what I do I can't get it to access my media files on my PC (tried WMP, Twonky, etc and none worked).


Exactly my problem. I ended up connecting my HR20 to my laptop and then bridging the connection to get it to work.

I used Wireshark to validate I saw the broadcasts coming through when I was connected wirelessly, but for some odd reason it refused to work. Everyone who has this Buffalo converter says 2.53 magically solves the problem, but it's gone from the Buffalo FTP site.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Boy, this would have been helpful info last night! I was up until after 1 AM pulling my hair out just trying to get it to work with no luck...go figure! Well at least I feel better now that it "probably" wasn't something I was doing wrong. Hopefully, the firmware will be reposted soon.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

I recommend calling Buffalo support. There may be a very good reason why they pulled the 2.53 version.

Edit
Be sure and mention the 2.53 version and that the 2.53 version was what fixed an issue in this scenario. This may keep you from going through the standard, pull the plug and reboot, check to make sure power is applied type question/answer book.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Mark! Been a long time lurker and finally took the plunge to upgrade to the HR20 (although no 5LNB dish due to mounting restrictions).

I did call them last night and the guy just plain "couldn't find it". He said he has had a few calls on it so he's sure it's available somewhere. He sent my problem up the chain and I should hear from the day shift supervisor hopefully today. 

We know that there are a bunch of folks here that did get it so we are hoping someone might be able to send us the file as a back up to going through Buffalo.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Many thanks to dshafer! He had a copy of the file and sent it to my e-mail address. My Buffalo is now working perfectly and I am able to connect with WMP11.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

If anyone wants it PM me with your email address. I have it. I got the same run around from Buffalo but was able to get my hands on it from another user. It loaded and the Ethernet Converter connected ASAP.

By the way, Buffalo told me they pulled it down for revisions - I assume a new firmware is coming soon.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I have no idea why Buffalo is being so difficult about this. Even if they are revising it, let us have that one that fixes things.

Now that it is installed and I added the HR20 to WMP11, I can access my files at all times (even with WMP shutdown...which I didn't think would be the case).


----------



## sdlevi27 (Sep 20, 2004)

Installed the 2.53 firmware and now TVersity works like a champ!!! Looks like the M-SEARCH broadcast was being blocked by the ethernet bridge, after the firmware update my PC can see it according to Wireshark.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

That firmware FTP site is no longer active (again)...V2.53 is no where to be found....


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That firmware FTP site is no longer active (again)...V2.53 is no where to be found....


PM me an e-mail address and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

FWIW I found the file still on the buffalo site at:

ftp://24.153.165.234/disk1/share/WLI-TX4-G54HP/wlitx4g54hp_253.enc

-steve


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

dsm said:


> FWIW I found the file still on the buffalo site at:
> 
> ftp://24.153.165.234/disk1/share/WLI-TX4-G54HP/wlitx4g54hp_253.enc
> 
> -steve


Be careful. I contacted Buffalo about 2.53 and was given an address (it may have been that one). The copy I got was in Chinese! It worked, but....


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

dsm said:


> FWIW I found the file still on the buffalo site at:
> 
> ftp://24.153.165.234/disk1/share/WLI-TX4-G54HP/wlitx4g54hp_253.enc
> 
> -steve


Ah, this is a chinese version. I see that someone else got bit by it. bluemoon737 I think I need you to send me the english version.

thanks!


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

dsm said:


> Ah, this is a chinese version. I see that someone else got bit by it. bluemoon737 I think I need you to send me the english version.
> 
> thanks!


On it's way!


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

bluemoon737 said:


> On it's way!


Got it. Thanks! Very strange buffalo has not put a new rev out yet formally.

Seems to work fine, but I notice my crappy D-Link DI-624 router is restarting about once per hour. I think this router has problems with UPNP enabled. Will everything still work with media sharing if UPNP is disabled on the routher?

-steve


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Finding the right place to click on the Chinese version in order to install the English version was an interesting adventure. Fortunately I was able to navigate successfully.

I am switching from DSL to WiMax (Clearwire) and the place the modem works best (internal antenna only) is close to where my HR20 is located, so I will move my router there as well and use the Buffalo elsewhere.


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

Any chance someone could send this to me, also? I've been waiting for it to arrive (I thought Buffalo would have posted it by now)..

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

buist said:


> Any chance someone could send this to me, also? I've been waiting for it to arrive (I thought Buffalo would have posted it by now)..
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


A kind member has responded to my request.. Thanks to everyone who contacted me!

Tim


----------



## ez1putt (Apr 21, 2007)

With VOD on the way I've decided that now is the time to take the network plunge. I've avoided it as I've read many posts from those who've had problems and it didn't seem that the reward would be worth the hassle.

I've done my due diligence both here and on other sites and have decided on the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP. Amazon is supposed to have one headed my way as I write this. I understand that to make it work correctly with the HR20 that I'll need firmware v2.53. I checked the Buffalo site and it still isn't there. Would anyone have a copy they could send me? I'm trying to be proactive and get my ducks in a row before I install it.

Thanks in advance for any response.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

ez1putt said:


> With VOD on the way I've decided that now is the time to take the network plunge. I've avoided it as I've read many posts from those who've had problems and it didn't seem that the reward would be worth the hassle.
> 
> I've done my due diligence both here and on other sites and have decided on the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP. Amazon is supposed to have one headed my way as I write this. I understand that to make it work correctly with the HR20 that I'll need firmware v2.53. I checked the Buffalo site and it still isn't there. Would anyone have a copy they could send me? I'm trying to be proactive and get my ducks in a row before I install it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any response.


ez1putt - send me a PM with your email address and i'll send you a copy.


----------



## minterca (Feb 14, 2007)

Well I have a strange one for ya'll. I installed the 2.53 firmware, set up everything per the instructions from this site, and Buffalo software. When I hook it up to my HR20-100. It shows connected to the network but not the internet. I tried numerous times.
Now here is the the strange part. I do get my music and pictures on the HR-20, but I never do get the Internet connected on setup. I tried a wirelss laptop in the same room and it is getting a very weak signal. Can I get an amplified antenna?
Like I said, I do get the music and pictures fine. Just not the internet portion.


----------



## ez1putt (Apr 21, 2007)

daveriv said:


> ez1putt - send me a PM with your email address and i'll send you a copy.


PM sent. Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Go to this Buffalo site to find the V2.53 firmware.

http://www.buffalo-technology.com/support/downloads/


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

How does firmware version 2.53 relate to the use of UPnP in the router?

1. Do I need UPnP enabled in the router to get the HR20 to see my media in the first place?

2. If #1 is true, does this require firmware version 2.53?

3. Do things work with UPnP DISabled in the router? If so, does it matter which firmware version is used on the Buffalo converter?

Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It sounds like the 2.5.3 firmware is back on Buffalo's site, great news!


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It sounds like the 2.5.3 firmware is back on Buffalo's site, great news!


Well, yes and no...the link is to their UK site which at least has an English version of 2.53. I still have no idea why Buffalo has not put this back on the US site and I have not heard back from them in response to my question about it.

At least the link is an official Buffalo site with a working version of 2.53 that will allow folks to get full use of their HR20's connected to the wireless bridge.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

MrLatte said:


> How does firmware version 2.53 relate to the use of UPnP in the router?
> 
> 1. Do I need UPnP enabled in the router to get the HR20 to see my media in the first place?
> 
> ...


I'm no networking expert, but the bottom line is that if you install the V2.53 firmware your HR20 will be fully functional for both DoD and Media Share. :whatdidid


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

minterca said:


> Like I said, I do get the music and pictures fine. Just not the internet portion.


I have the opposite situation. 

FYI...I'm not running v2.53, have the firmware, but cannot access the ethernet adapter config page from either (a) directly from the PC, or (b) wired directly to the router.

I temporarily setup the PC to have a IP of 1.1.1.2 and entered 1.1.1.1 into my broswer...

During the initial setup, I followed the same procedure and was able to access the config page, but now I can't. Grrr.. Then I connected it to the HR20, just to see what I would get on the v2.5 firmware. Internet/Network good, but the PC would not "see" the ethernet adapter. I'm working on sharing the device on another thread....but

Do I have to reset the ethernet adapter to have it revert to the 1.1.1.1 IP? Do I just push the "Init" slot?

Edit: Answer - Yes


> Re-initializing the Ethernet Converter - Re-initializing the Ethernet Converter returns it to default settings. This process is used if you cannot access conﬁ guration anymore, have lost the password to the Ethernet Converter, or desire to return the settings to the factory settings. To re-initialize the device, simply press the black INIT button on the side of the Ethernet Converter for 5 seconds or until the DIAG light becomes red. Allow a minute for the process to complete. Afterwards, refer to the Quick Setup Guide or the beginning of this User Manual to restart conﬁguration of the Ethernet Converter.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> Well, yes and no...the link is to their UK site which at least has an English version of 2.53. I still have no idea why Buffalo has not put this back on the US site and I have not heard back from them in response to my question about it.
> 
> At least the link is an official Buffalo site with a working version of 2.53 that will allow folks to get full use of their HR20's connected to the wireless bridge.


The funny thing is...when you go to the UK (Europe region English language) site listed above and get to the ethernet bridge download page the note at the bottom says the firmware is provided and supported for North American users only...go figure! :bang


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

minterca said:


> Well I have a strange one for ya'll. I installed the 2.53 firmware, set up everything per the instructions from this site, and Buffalo software. When I hook it up to my HR20-100. It shows connected to the network but not the internet. I tried numerous times.
> Now here is the the strange part. I do get my music and pictures on the HR-20, but I never do get the Internet connected on setup. I tried a wirelss laptop in the same room and it is getting a very weak signal. Can I get an amplified antenna?
> Like I said, I do get the music and pictures fine. Just not the internet portion.


Did you get this working? This is not the "usual" symptom related to the Buffalo firmware. Normally it's the opposite situation and what you are seeing might be firewall related?


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

MikeR said:


> I have the opposite situation.
> 
> FYI...I'm not running v2.53, have the firmware, but cannot access the ethernet adapter config page from either (a) directly from the PC, or (b) wired directly to the router.


Did you get it working?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

bluemoon737 said:


> Did you get it working?


I believe I will once I reinitialize the adapter, as it was already connected to the HR20 and probably has one of the DHCP assigned IP addresses. (DHCP is enabled).


----------



## minterca (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry that I did not respond sooner.
Yes my system has working since you helped me out.
I just had to set the gateway and DNS to match my computer.

Thanks for all the help.
Now I just sit and wait for DOD to hit.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

That is the same file which has been passed around between dbstalk users. It is good that they finally made it available again.


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

If anyone need v2.53 just email me. After installing 2.53 and talking with Buffalo Networks VOD is working properly


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

minterca said:


> I'm sorry that I did not respond sooner.
> Yes my system has working since you helped me out.
> I just had to set the gateway and DNS to match my computer.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it. Yes, you will enjoy VOD once you get it!!!


----------



## laurier (Oct 11, 2006)

I can download the file but can"t install the firmware, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

laurier said:


> I can download the file but can"t install the firmware, what am I doing wrong?


It's hard to tell without more information . Describe what steps you did and what happened...

-steve


----------



## john13154 (Apr 5, 2007)

Found and installed the 2.53 firmware, and after making a couple firewall and IP address adjustments, voila! everything works, internet and music and pictures thru wmp11. Sweet.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you make the firewall, IP adjustments, and 2.53 firmware update during the setup procedure of the Buffalo ethernet convertor? Are you simply entering IP information from your computer settings prior to setting up a static IP address?


----------



## lordexter (Aug 6, 2007)

I downloaded the new Ver. 2.53 from buffalo today, but when I connect my hr20-700 with last nights update to 197. The HR 20 locks up, the picture and sound is fine, but I cannot use the remote or any of the controls on the front of the HR20. If I reset the box and unplug the buffalo everthing works fine. I can see the HR20 from my PC for the first time with the update, but I cannot do anything.

Any ideas


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

I got my Buffalo ethernet converter from Amazon, but I don't want to install it until VOD gets released. (Don't want to risk disrupting a currently stable system, not with Sunday Ticket kicking off tomorrow.) Is this firmware update for the broadband connection, the sharing of photos and music on a computer, or both? (I only have an interest in the broadband connection, not PC connection, at this time.)


----------



## john13154 (Apr 5, 2007)

ICM2000 said:


> Do you make the firewall, IP adjustments, and 2.53 firmware update during the setup procedure of the Buffalo ethernet convertor? Are you simply entering IP information from your computer settings prior to setting up a static IP address?


I did mine after but only because i had an internet connection but no media sharing. After doing the firmware update, I realized I hadn't changed the IP address I gave the HR20 in my firewall settings. For me it was a lot of trial and error, but once the firmware was updated and the IP addresses and firewall was right, it worked right away without even a reboot. Good luck.


----------



## quadgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I hate to be so dumb, but I think I have my buffalo properly configured and now have it hooked to back of HR20 and setup says I'm connected to both the internet and my network. But, I wish to get the firmware update 2.53 into the buffalo. I tried unzipping and clicking my file, but it says Microsoft can't open it and wants me to choose a file. Since I'm connected to my network, shouldn't I be able to install this firmware in an easy way? Please tell me and soon I hope, how to do the firmware update. Also, I'm not seeing my media share stuff that did work when wired directly to my 2wire router, so am assuming that after the firmware goes to work I should be able to re-set that up. Any help will be most appreciated - this has been frustrating - didn't take my 64bit wep code, so had to choose 128 while waiting on hold with their tech support for the 15th minute (so hung up and just hope this will work). Thanks again!



irie4ja said:


> If anyone need v2.53 just email me. After installing 2.53 and talking with Buffalo Networks VOD is working properly


----------



## gooch986 (Aug 8, 2006)

john13154 said:


> Found and installed the 2.53 firmware, and after making a couple firewall and IP address adjustments, voila! everything works, internet and music and pictures thru wmp11. Sweet.


Can you send me the firmware?


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

gooch986 said:


> Can you send me the firmware?


You can download version 2.53 from this site (the Buffalo UK page):

http://www.buffalo-technology.com/support/downloads/wireless-g-mimo-performance-ethernet-converter/


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

quadgirl said:


> I hate to be so dumb, but I think I have my buffalo properly configured and now have it hooked to back of HR20 and setup says I'm connected to both the internet and my network. But, I wish to get the firmware update 2.53 into the buffalo. I tried unzipping and clicking my file, but it says Microsoft can't open it and wants me to choose a file. Since I'm connected to my network, shouldn't I be able to install this firmware in an easy way? Please tell me and soon I hope, how to do the firmware update. Also, I'm not seeing my media share stuff that did work when wired directly to my 2wire router, so am assuming that after the firmware goes to work I should be able to re-set that up. Any help will be most appreciated - this has been frustrating - didn't take my 64bit wep code, so had to choose 128 while waiting on hold with their tech support for the 15th minute (so hung up and just hope this will work). Thanks again!


Quadgirl,

You need to run the configuration software that came with your Buffalo bridge. One of the options is to update firmware...just point it to the file you have unzipped and you should be good to go.


----------



## TomD (Sep 25, 2006)

quadgirl said:


> I hate to be so dumb, but I think I have my buffalo properly configured and now have it hooked to back of HR20 and setup says I'm connected to both the internet and my network. But, I wish to get the firmware update 2.53 into the buffalo. I tried unzipping and clicking my file, but it says Microsoft can't open it and wants me to choose a file. Since I'm connected to my network, shouldn't I be able to install this firmware in an easy way? Please tell me and soon I hope, how to do the firmware update. Also, I'm not seeing my media share stuff that did work when wired directly to my 2wire router, so am assuming that after the firmware goes to work I should be able to re-set that up. Any help will be most appreciated - this has been frustrating - didn't take my 64bit wep code, so had to choose 128 while waiting on hold with their tech support for the 15th minute (so hung up and just hope this will work). Thanks again!


I can't update firmware as well


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

You can also update the firmware via the webpage interface - needed if you don't have a Windows machine. Look at page 22 of the User Manual available as a PDF download here:

http://www.buffalo-technology.com/support/getfile/?WLI-TX4-G54HP_Manual.pdf


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

TomD said:


> I can't update firmware as well


Access the Buffalo with your browser. Click on the "Advanced" button, then click on "Management" -> "Firmware Update". Click on "Choose File" and select the update file, then click on the "Firmware Update" button.


----------



## TomD (Sep 25, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Access the Buffalo with your browser. Click on the "Advanced" button, then click on "Management" -> "Firmware Update". Click on "Choose File" and select the update file, then click on the "Firmware Update" button.


Bob, Do I connect my computer directly to the back of the Buffalo? Because my computer does not see HR20 or Buffalo via wireless router.


----------



## quadgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Finally! Got it all to work. thanks for the info. about how to get to the management button.



bobnielsen said:


> Access the Buffalo with your browser. Click on the "Advanced" button, then click on "Management" -> "Firmware Update". Click on "Choose File" and select the update file, then click on the "Firmware Update" button.


----------



## gooch986 (Aug 8, 2006)

bluemoon737 said:


> PM me an e-mail address and I'll send you a copy.


Just sent you a PM


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

gooch986 said:


> Just sent you a PM


Actually, you can now get it directly from Buffalo (albeit the UK site) at this site. I also finally received word back from Buffalo saying that my request to put V2.53 back on the US website has been passed along to the engineering folks for action (not holding my breath).

http://www.buffalo-technology.com/support/downloads/wireless-g-mimo-performance-ethernet-converter/


----------



## gooch986 (Aug 8, 2006)

bluemoon737 said:


> Actually, you can now get it directly from Buffalo (albeit the UK site) at this site. I also finally received word back from Buffalo saying that my request to put V2.53 back on the US website has been passed along to the engineering folks for action (not holding my breath).
> 
> http://www.buffalo-technology.com/support/downloads/wireless-g-mimo-performance-ethernet-converter/


Forgive my ignorance bluemoon, but when I go to that link, my computer does not let me download the firmware. It tells me "Do you want to save this file, or do you want to find a program online to open it?" When I save it and go back to it, I can't open it. When I go to look for a program to open it, it says that it's an unknown file extension, so I can't find a program to open it. I have a Vista machine.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

gooch986 said:


> Forgive my ignorance bluemoon, but when I go to that link, my computer does not let me download the firmware. It tells me "Do you want to save this file, or do you want to find a program online to open it?" When I save it and go back to it, I can't open it. When I go to look for a program to open it, it says that it's an unknown file extension, so I can't find a program to open it. I have a Vista machine.


See post #52 from bobnielsen for exactly what to do with that file (which is exactly the same file I would have sent you). Basically, you connect to the buffalo and then use the interface to point to the saved file (the firmware) to use for updating the firmware.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

TomD said:


> Bob, Do I connect my computer directly to the back of the Buffalo? Because my computer does not see HR20 or Buffalo via wireless router.


I put in the ip address of the Buffalo in my browser, using a wireless connection (computer -> router -> Buffalo). I think if you use the Windows application which comes with the Buffalo, that will require a direct connection (as does the initial setup when you use a browser).


----------



## gooch986 (Aug 8, 2006)

[/B][/U]


bluemoon737 said:


> See post #52 from bobnielsen for exactly what to do with that file (which is exactly the same file I would have sent you). Basically, you connect to the buffalo and then use the interface to point to the saved file (the firmware) to use for updating the firmware.


Jeff, Bob and all of you who participate and take the time to answer the questions of those less computer savvy (i.e., me!) - - - - THANKS! My HR20 is connected to the internet....not sure what I'm supposed to do next, but I'm sure I'll figure it out!!!!


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

gooch986 said:


> [/B][/U]
> 
> Jeff, Bob and all of you who participate and take the time to answer the questions of those less computer savvy (i.e., me!) - - - - THANKS! My HR20 is connected to the internet....not sure what I'm supposed to do next, but I'm sure I'll figure it out!!!!


We are one big happy family here and all glad to help. As far as what to do now...sit back and wait for VOD :grin:

Of course in the mean time, you can play with your media share features (listen to music from your PC via the HR20 and/or look at the pictures from your PC on your TV) . Do some searching here for media share threads and do some light reading and experiment. If you run into problems just ask.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe one of the moderators can change the thread title to say that 2.53 is back!


----------



## gooch986 (Aug 8, 2006)

bluemoon737 said:


> We are one big happy family here and all glad to help. As far as what to do now...sit back and wait for VOD :grin:
> 
> Of course in the mean time, you can play with your media share features (listen to music from your PC via the HR20 and/or look at the pictures from your PC on your TV) . Do some searching here for media share threads and do some light reading and experiment. If you run into problems just ask.


Thanks, Jeff. Trying to figure out TVersity as I write this post.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone for pointing out the firmware upgrade needed for thr buffalo wireless bridge. After suffering for a week I upgraded the firmware and everything worked like magic. This board is great.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Ahh, it was the firmware. I got it to work, but before I read these posts. I will say that even with the firmware upgrade the Buffalo was flaky. The software would not always find it, it would put up about 80 instances of some error dialog box about 10% of the time. I also had a password and it would prompt for the password, then before I could type out the password, it would prompt again. That, too, would spawn about 50 password requests, and even if I did enter one of them, I could not get to the device. It even caused IP address collisions on my network. Not sure how that was happening since I could see its address that was being assigned. I went on the support page and found the very generic 'Installation' knowledge base article which told me to connect via the 1.1.1.1 connection directly. That seemed to work. Wasn't sure if the firmware or the 'clean' install allowed the Buffalo to work with the HR20, probably both. Working now, but what a terrible piece of software.

Pauley


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm having a really tough time getting the Buffalo config software (to update the firmware) running on Vista. 
Any hints?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm having a really tough time getting the Buffalo config software (to update the firmware) running on Vista.
> Any hints?


Reinstall XP? 

Ok...seriously...Vista continues to have issues with all sorts of hardware, so expect it will be 6-12 months before you get regular hardware to work reliably with it.

The 2.53 firmware is most likely not Vista-ready, so it will probably be the next update that resolves that for you. It works perfectly with XP.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobnielsen said:


> Maybe one of the moderators can change the thread title to say that 2.53 is back!


AMEN.


----------



## ROlsonAZ (Jun 30, 2007)

For anybody who isn't aware, Buffalo Technology announced that a patent infringement suit was filed against them and as of October 1, 2007, they could no longer produce wireless networking products to sell in the USA. Products that were already in the distribution pipeline are being sold out but that will be the end of these products until/unless the sanction is lifted. So, if you need one, get it while you can. The announcement is at the Buffalotech website under the "wireless" section. Sorry, but DBSTALK won't let me post the link.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

ROlsonAZ said:


> For anybody who isn't aware, Buffalo Technology announced that a patent infringement suit was filed against them and as of October 1, 2007, they could no longer produce wireless networking products to sell in the USA. Products that were already in the distribution pipeline are being sold out but that will be the end of these products until/unless the sanction is lifted. So, if you need one, get it while you can. The announcement is at the Buffalotech website under the "wireless" section. Sorry, but DBSTALK won't let me post the link.


It is at http://www.buffalotech.com/products/wireless/.

This page indicates that an appeal is in process and that other manufacturers are also affected.

Shakespeare said it best, "The first thing we do, let's kill all the lawyers." (Henry IV, Part 2, Act 4, Scene 2)


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

ROlsonAZ said:


> For anybody who isn't aware, Buffalo Technology announced that a patent infringement suit was filed against them and as of October 1, 2007, they could no longer produce wireless networking products to sell in the USA. Products that were already in the distribution pipeline are being sold out but that will be the end of these products until/unless the sanction is lifted. So, if you need one, get it while you can. The announcement is at the Buffalotech website under the "wireless" section. Sorry, but DBSTALK won't let me post the link.


Mine's still in the box for installation later, purchased last month. Got the 2.53 FW as well. Guess I just made it!

Welcome to DBSTalk.com!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Some dealers are still showing them as available but I don't know for how long. I have two and am quite happy with them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This story is long from over...with all those companies involved...this will be going on for some time - Buffalo is only 1 of many companies in this injunction.

Shame this kinda stuff has to go on....darn the lawyers.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, I'm glad I got my WHR-HP-G54 and WLI-TX4-G54HP just a short while ago. These two are the most solid performing home wireless devices I've ever had. These two work great with the HR20 and my PS3. Between VOD on the HR20 and Tversity streaming to the PS3, my family has really started to take to using networked access to video regularly. The D-Link and Linksys devices I had before just were not reliable enough.

steve


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dsm said:


> Wow, I'm glad I got my WHR-HP-G54 and WLI-TX4-G54HP just a short while ago. These two are the most solid performing home wireless devices I've ever had. The D-Link and Linksys devices I had before just were not reliable enough.


My experiences as well. Glad I got 3 of these - all have installed and worked flawlessly with my 3 DVRs.


----------



## ROlsonAZ (Jun 30, 2007)

For anybody who's interested, Circuit City has the WHR-HP-G54 on sale today for $79.99 less a $50 rebate and free shipping. It's one of their "T-Day Sale" items.


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Well I downloaded the update and everything is working. Thanks to all for this. 

The only disappointment I have is that the sort order of the music is alpha instead of Album order but that for another thread.

Thanks,

JD

Update: I figured out the "how to" for sort order.

Thanks again everyone.

JD  (Happy Camper)


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I put in the ip address of the Buffalo in my browser, using a wireless connection (computer -> router -> Buffalo). I think if you use the Windows application which comes with the Buffalo, that will require a direct connection (as does the initial setup when you use a browser).


Ok, so I'm hoping someonce can walk me through applying the firmware. I just purchased this product and was able to successfully connect the Buffalo converter to my network through mu Netgear router. I just downloaded the firmware update and I want to make sure I don't screw any settings up. What's the proper steps (connections and everything) to apply this firmware for aguy like myself who has very limited networking knowledge? I have yet to try and connect my HR20 or Xbox 360 yet.

Also, I've noticed that whenever I power on the converter and connect it directly to my router, I keep getting a Windows pop-up balloon from my task bar saying that I have an IP conflict. And it never goes away, even if I try to 'x' it out. Thanks, guys.


----------

